# What Dog Breeds Are Banned In The UK? Also any Extinct Breeds out there?



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

I am really interested in this. What banned dog breeds are there in the UK and what are they looking to ban??

Also is there any recent extinction in dog breeds??


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

Pit Bull Terriers, Japanese Tosa, the Dogo Argentino, and the Fila Brazileiro are banned in the UK.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

HighPr00 said:


> Pit Bull Terriers, Japanese Tosa, the Dogo Argentino, and the Fila Brazileiro are banned in the UK.


Fila Brazileiro don't look dangerous


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> Fila Brazileiro don't look dangerous


And the others do?


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

They look meaner and more agile to do more damage. But it's all on the owner as much as the dog on how these dogs act


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Category:Extinct dog breeds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia list of extinct breeds not sure how upto date it is tho


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Why are you interested in the breeds that are banned, might be banned and which are extinct?


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

slakey said:


> Why are you interested in the breeds that are banned, might be banned and which are extinct?


I just am, interesting to know what we allow and don't allow and why. Also i am a huge dog lover so i am interested in the dogs ancestors, what is wrong with that?


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well to me it just slighter raised some alarm bells, that you might've tried to get a banned breed, or a breed that might be banned as your first dog. **I'm not saying your are**

The reason for the Fila Brasiliero being banned, was because people believed that it was bred to fight and be a fighting dog, therefore it was banned from our country.

It is a shame I looked into getting the breed myself until I found out that it was banned.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

slakey said:


> Well to me it just slighter raised some alarm bells, that you might've tried to get a banned breed, or a breed that might be banned as your first dog. **I'm not saying your are**
> 
> The reason for the Fila Brasiliero being banned, was because people believed that it was bred to fight and be a fighting dog, therefore it was banned from our country.
> 
> It is a shame I looked into getting the breed myself until I found out that it was banned.


Not at all. I am into my Beagles and Retrievers. I just wanted to know, it's a useful bit of information isn't it and you know if a man in a pub asks if you want to buy any Fila pups. (Example of course) you know it's illegal

And i was interested in extinct dogs more, that list is really interesting thanks Daynna


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

extinct breeds of dogs.

Extinct Dog Breeds

Mo


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link, can't say I've ever thought to look into what breeds have become extinct but it's actually extreamly interesting.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

JSR said:


> Thanks for the link, can't say I've ever thought to look into what breeds have become extinct but it's actually extreamly interesting.


 Yep!!


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

'Endangered' UK breeds are also listed

Endangered Dog Breeds

i.e those that have fewer than 300 puppies registered in a year


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

What does everyone think re rare and almost extinct dog breeds, is it better to let certain breeds die a death, or should more be done to resurrect them?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Filias were banned from what I know because a lot of the people who owned them stopped socialising them completely at 3 months to get the right "breed temperment". I'm sure in the right hands they're great dogs though. I think they should try to resurect rare breeds look at how many would have died out without it wolfhounds being one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> 'Endangered' UK breeds are also listed
> 
> Endangered Dog Breeds
> 
> i.e those that have fewer than 300 puppies registered in a year





lauren001 said:


> What does everyone think re rare and almost extinct dog breeds, is it better to let certain breeds die a death, or should more be done to resurrect them?


I was surprised to see the Clumber Spaniel still on the endangered list, they seem to have had a resurgence in interest among the working gundog people 
I think we should try and save as many breeds as possible unless they have gone out of favour because of health reasons.
I don't know how you would go about encouraging people to buy them though


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

sophiew said:


> 'Endangered' UK breeds are also listed
> 
> Endangered Dog Breeds
> 
> i.e those that have fewer than 300 puppies registered in a year


I am actually really shocked by Greyhounds being on the endangered list.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

kayz said:


> I am actually really shocked by Greyhounds being on the endangered list.


The list refers to show-bred greyhounds which illustrates, to my mind, how ethically bankrupt the list is. 'Save an endangered breed' is code for 'breed more' and the_ last _thing this country needs is more greyhounds. The showring might benefit but the dogs certainly wont.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> The list refers to show-bred greyhounds which illustrates, to my mind, how ethically bankrupt the list is. 'Save an endangered breed' is code for 'breed more' and the_ last _thing this country needs is more greyhounds. The showring might benefit but the dogs certainly wont.


I guess there are probably loads of racing greyhounds aren't there. We have loads of Greyhounds round here which might be why I'm so surprised.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have to say on the rare/endangered breeds list are some of the breeds i would like to own one day


Greyhound - but mine WILL be an ex racer
Nowich Terrier - prefer them over the norfolk cousins
English Toy terrier
Smooth Fox terrier
And the one and only retriever i would own - a curly coated!!!

Its a crying shame there are so many dogs endangered, but i agree, greyhounds certainly shouldnt be on the list!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

On the Endangared List I would love to own
Greyhounds
Kerry Blue Terrier
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
Bloodhound
I was surprised how many terriers were on there


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

the alaunt, an extinct breed, has had some interest in the UK recently, i think that there is a club that tries to "resurrect" the old phenotype...
but i'm afraid in don;t know more...


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like these endangered dogs:

Irish Terrier
Kerry Blue Terrier
Lakeland Terrier
Skye Terrier
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
Welsh Terrier (I like my terriers lol)
Gordon Setter
Deerhound
Greyhound


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i'd like the bloodhound and otter hound mostly they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Greyhounds are considered endangered because the KC only count dogs that are registered with them. If less than 300 pups are registered a year they are endangered. With greyhounds they do not count the fact that thousands are bred each year for racing as they do are not KC registered they have their own register with the GBGB.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

they're also planning on banning staffies and akitas i believe, akita because they're a fighting breed and staffs because people see them as the next pitbull thanks to stupid owners.... *<< this was not aimed at all staff owners, just ones that use them for 'status'*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to see a Skye terrier in the flesh, beautful little dogsI know someone who has a field spaniel & we also have a clumber spaniel in our village.
I though Akitas were originally used as hunting dogs


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I would love to see a Skye terrier in the flesh, beautful little dogsI know someone who has a field spaniel & we also have a clumber spaniel in our village.
> I though Akitas were originally used as hunting dogs


oh yea, sorry hunting, i just heard they were goin to ban them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> oh yea, sorry hunting, i just heard they were goin to ban them


It would be a shame, they are wonderful dogs when brought up correctly


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> they're also planning on banning staffies and akitas i believe, akita because they're a fighting breed and staffs because people see them as the next pitbull


says who? (banning them i mean?)

not herd a peep about this until now....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

they were only thinking about it.. i cant remember where i heard it, sorry lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> they were only thinking about it.. i cant remember where i heard it, sorry lol


Im pretty sure I read it somewhere aswell but cant remember where it was a few months ago i think

I imagine its just a rumour tho


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> they're also planning on banning staffies and akitas i believe, akita because they're a fighting breed and staffs because people see them as the next pitbull thanks to stupid owners.... *<< this was not aimed at all staff owners, just ones that use them for 'status'*


Akita and staffies being banned is a fallacy. Staffies are well known for being great with kids and akitas were never bred for fighting, I read this on a very well known Akita site

The Akita has never been bred for fighting, it was never used for fighting in Japan and it was never used for killing Bears!!

The only time I have ever heard of an Akita being used for fighting was over here in the UK, and as we all know, there are some very sad people over here that will use any dog they can for their sick enjoyment!

As for people saying they were used for hunting and killing bears, do me a favour, do you honestly think an Akita, or any other dog for that matter, would be strong enough and dangerous enough to bring down an angry bear??

The use of Akitas in bear hunting was simply for tracking and cornering untill the owner made his way to the area to do the killing.

This is no different to the way many breeds of dog have been and still are today used for hunting.

So there you have it, simple really, the answer is no, the Akita is not and never has been a fighting dog


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Alot are working dogs, true to form, and still in great numbers just not KC registered.

I will one day own a Dandie, lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Jo1404 said:


> Alot are working dogs, true to form, and still in great numbers just not KC registered.
> 
> I will one day own a Dandie, lovely dogs


I love the Dandies 
I knew quite a few when I was young, but haven't seen one for years now


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Akita and staffies being banned is a fallacy. Staffies are well known for being great with kids and akitas were never bred for fighting, I read this on a very well known Akita site
> 
> The Akita has never been bred for fighting, it was never used for fighting in Japan and it was never used for killing Bears!!
> 
> ...


yea i realise i got it wrong lol, and i know, i'd cry if they got banned...


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

rona said:


> I love the Dandies
> I knew quite a few when I was young, but haven't seen one for years now


Dandies are one on that list I see little of,due to other terriers more readily available that do the same job, but theres one that lives a couple of roads from me, gorgeous and so many similarities to the working bedlington. Apparentley both breeds originated from the same litter, then bred out their seperate ways.

I'm looking into breeders at the mo, as I imagine a long waiting list.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> yea i realise i got it wrong lol, and i know, i'd cry if they got banned...


I wasnt say it cos I thought ya got it wrong, was just sharing what I read recently....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I wasnt say it cos I thought ya got it wrong, was just sharing what I read recently....


lol yea i wasnt defending dont worry


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> lol yea i wasnt defending dont worry


Good good


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Jo1404 said:


> Dandies are one on that list I see little of,due to other terriers more readily available that do the same job, but theres one that lives a couple of roads from me, gorgeous and so many similarities to the working bedlington. Apparentley both breeds originated from the same litter, then bred out their seperate ways.
> 
> I'm looking into breeders at the mo, as I imagine a long waiting list.


Just had a look at the KC site, there only seems to be one litter at the moment, and only 4 pups


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

rona said:


> Just had a look at the KC site, there only seems to be one litter at the moment, and only 4 pups


Thats actually quite worrying  Alot of the other dogs from that list could easily be sourced, though maybe not KC registered, alot are still popular working dogs, I'm also hoping the breed will 'stay' how it is in respect to standards and not in any uncertainty become 'too endangered' that it is bred to force the breed alive away from its form. In my opinion too many are too distant from there original routes, in some working dogs inparticular. Before KC registration bitches / dogs from working / show lines bred producing great dogs. In regard to working breeds when KC reg came about working owners went back to what their dogs did best as they refused to pay a registration fee. 
From this working lines weren't too affected as they could still use any stud KC or not and breed their dogs the way they already have. Yet suddenly a drop in numbers of available dogs / bitches to the show world meant their breeding was limited.

I'm not against KC, but think the transformation of some breeds is saddening


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Irish Red and White Setters are also on the list - they're classed as a vulnerable breed. They were very nearly extinct but a strict breeding program has saved the breed. They are still very low in numbers. We love them and are hooked. They make great family pets and work well too, and are not quite as loopy as the Irish.


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

Skye terriers....

" THE Skye terrier, the dog immortalised for its loyalty in the story of Greyfriars Bobby, is facing extinction, having been betrayed by the British public.

The dog, whose famous ancestor refused to leave his master's grave, has been revealed as the least popular breed in Britain and could soon be lost forever.

In 2008 only *30 Skye *terriers were born in Britain, in comparison to 45,000 labradors. The Kennel Club of Great Britain is so concerned by the plight of the Skye terrier and other unpopular breeds that it has held a "crisis meeting" to plan a comeback for the dogs. (…)" [www.encyclopedia.com]

SAD


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i love the look of Skye terriers, such a long body on such a low dog 

i dont understand why they arent more popular tbh


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love skye terriers I have to admit. I wonder why they're not popular I mean sure the coat takes care but so do a lot of more popular breeds. Hopefully they can do something to make them more popular. Didn't they have to get westies in to play Greyfriars Bobby in a movie because they couldn't find a skye.


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

Never heard this  so funny 
There is quite a few Skye terrier breeders in UK, and even more in Europe and USA. If someone wants to find one - not a problem. The problem is that people don't get a chance to know more about the breed and don't see them around. Once they had one - they absolutely love it. Long coat may seem like a trouble but is not really -the hair is straight and vey easy to comb. Once a week is fine to keep it in order. Skyes have got very much terrier character - " big mind in a little body" and need a strong minded owner and handler 
They are the most devoted to the owner little things. And one of the most intelligent breeds. 
I like Dandie Dinmont as well and hope to have one one day.Such a beautifull eyes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dandie's are beautiful too. They sound like great dogs shame more people don't see that


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not quite keen to skyes might be because I was chased and nipped at by two :lol: they are stunning looking dogs though and seems a shame they are such a rare breed 

I adore otterhounds, I think it's sad they are also on the list.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I have owned and bred Smooth Fox Terriers, and only lost my last one in March. Still miss him dreadfully, great character. I was stopped countless times by people who said "oh a smooth, we had one when I was a kid", when I would be walking them. Great people dogs, they shed white hair profusely which is why the Wires are more popular and* not* on the endangered breed list.
Two of my "babies" below!


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

They are gorgeus! Smooth and shiny...are they really that rare? I havent seen one , I must admit..
SpringerHusky hahaha i was just going to say that Skyes are very VERY protective and not very friendly to strangers


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

agyness said:


> They are gorgeus! Smooth and shiny...are they really that rare? I havent seen one , I must admit..
> SpringerHusky hahaha i was just going to say that Skyes are very VERY protective and not very friendly to strangers


They belonged to my mum's friend nice to look at but not to touch :lol: I was about 6 and it's rather scary being chased around by two dogs but then I got told it's my own fault for asking if they were wearing carpets on their backs :lol: I met one a few years back at discover dogs and was actually quite sweet :001_cool:


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

:lol:

Hahaha - nice to look at but not to touch - this is very true. But once they know and like you they will be straight on your laps cuddling and asking for kisses !

This picture is so WOW , so beautifull - cream Skye - my dream! I actually got one cream girl puppy but she is going back to the stud breeders ...at least im happy she will have fantastic home and lovely people around.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

agyness said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hahaha - nice to look at but not to touch - this is very true. But once they know and like you they will be straight on your laps cuddling and asking for kisses !
> 
> This picture is so WOW , so beautifull - cream Skye - my dream! I actually got one cream girl puppy but she is going back to the stud breeders ...at least im happy she will have fantastic home and lovely people around.


Haha,yeah there's a few breeds cautious with strangers so can be understandable but usually you get to know 'em and they are sweeties.

Aww bless, yeah this one I remember was a boy he loved all he fuss form anyone who'd give to him. She said he's no show boy he'd rather spend his days sleeping and being waited on hand and foot :lol:


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

Skyes like attention but very rare accept it from strangers he must have been extremally spoiled and...not an alfa male


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But they're happy for cuddles from their family generally? That ones lovely


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> Fila Brazileiro don't look dangerous


I think they are the most "powerful" out of the 4 banned breeds in terms of size and muscle power. So imo, its the breed i would LEAST want to run into 

But as said before, i dont agree with whole DDA. I belive in discrimating against owners not breeds. All 4 can make great companions and pets.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They make great pets in very experienced hands. A lot of the problem with filias as far as I know was people stopped socialising them at 4 months to get the hard savage dogs snarling at the end of the lead.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> they're also planning on banning staffies and akitas i believe, akita because they're a fighting breed and staffs because people see them as the next pitbull thanks to stupid owners.... *<< this was not aimed at all staff owners, just ones that use them for 'status'*


Uh are they really going to ban Staffies and Akitas too ? have you got a link ? would be an intresting read, thanks


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> oh yea, sorry hunting, i just heard they were goin to ban them


Nah i think they have been used as fighting dogs in the past, werent the Akita replaced by the Tosas as a fighting dog ? and yeh, akitas are used for hunting too... i read somewhere two akitas can take down a bear, sounds barbaric, but im sure thats what ive read :S


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They make great pets in very experienced hands. A lot of the problem with filias as far as I know was people stopped socialising them at 4 months to get the hard savage dogs snarling at the end of the lead.


Yeah wouldnt suprise me, an out of control Fila would take some stopping 
Shame, that they have become a victim of bad breeding and ownership though.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> ...akitas were never bred for fighting, I read this on a very well known Akita site
> 
> The Akita has never been bred for fighting, it was never used for fighting in Japan and it was never used for killing Bears!!


hey, claire! :--)

actually, *Akita were fought in Japan* - starting around 1600 - 1900 and continuing thru the 1930s. 
1890 - 1920 was the period when the Japanese-Akita was outcrossed to bigger Euro-breeds for size, 
as lots of money was bet + bigger-size meant more strength; gambling has always been popular in Asia.

*the out-crossing of the traditional-Akita was what introduced the BLACK masks to Akita faces - 
traditional Akitas have either no mask, or a reverse-mask - white on red. *

Akita-Inu Breed History

timeline - 
history of akita inu - Google Search


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

akitas were also used to babysit while the owners worked, and with bear hunting they were used to track and corner, NOT to kill.
if britain ever loses its marbles enoug to ban this wonderful breed i will be moving elsewhere, and taking my large pack of kitas with me


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: One of my friends has Dandie Dinmont puppies....they are just gorgeus...just look.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute :001_wub:. I love the little one going to attack the other ones ear in the third picture


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> Fila Brazileiro don't look dangerous


Filas were bred as big-game trackers who could bay and corner jaguar, etc; they were also used to chase slaves, 
and UNlike Bloodhounds, were not merely happy to find them. :huh: they have an intense guarding streak, and are suspicious, 
in fact generally un-friendly to strangers or even folks they see rarely - like out of town relatives  they are willing to BITE 
where most dogs would bark - and they do not snap, typically, they bite with force.

they have a very calm demeanor but that is watchfulness - not relaxation. 
i would NEVER touch one unless the dog solicited attn, and as a vet-asst, i would NEVER examine one w/o a muzzle.

a pro-handler i know was showing her first Fila at an ARBA show, and forgot what she had on the leash; 
he was posed with one leg bent under his body, and she bent over to adjust his stance. 
he ripped out a chunk of her right triceps in one bite - no growl, just a flash of stiffening as he froze, 
and a full-mouth, deep pressure bite.

she considers herself lucky - and she still takes these dogs at ringside to show them in the ring for the 1st time; 
i would NOT do that, i;d want 15 to 30-mins just to get acquainted, and a break of an hour or more, 
before taking the dogs leash to enter the ring.

they are not *vicious* -- they are deeply untrusting + defend their personal space, as well as their body from handling. 
i would not suggest attempting to take a bone, just because, from a Fila. 
*Filas want a REASON - 
a reason to trust U, a reason to let U do what U please, a reason to do what U want them to do.* 
i would suggest U have a good one, ready.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

has anyone heard of a Presa Canario???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Large powerful guard and fighting breed. There my knowledge stops. Lovely looking dogs though quite lightly built compared to some of the other molassers


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Large powerful guard and fighting breed. There my knowledge stops. Lovely looking dogs though quite lightly built compared to some of the other molassers


Its wierd that someone would be selling it for 80 quid then if its a good dog!!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

The dogs chosen for the DDA are a perfect example of human stupidity.

At any one time there is always at least one breed being called "devil dogs", with the usual claims about being "bred to be aggressive" and "can turn on thier owners for no reason" etc. Dobies, GSD, and rotties all went through it - it was actually rottweiler attacks that first got the government panicking. Then, the last one (maybe more) of the big media-frenzy attacks was a pit bull.

So in comes the knee-jerk DDA, banning all pit bulls, plus the other three.
There was ONE recently imported Tosa pup in the country at the time, who suddenly found itself illegal. There was NO known Filas or Dogos in the country.
Whilst banning pit bulls appeared to have at least some sort of logic behind it, banning three breeds that were non-existintant in the UK, breeds that none of the law-makers had ever met... Scary picture in a breed book perhaps? 

In the last few years the media has been whipping the public into an anti-dog frenzy yet again (originally resulting from the fatal attacks).
Every bite from any "scary" looking dog was suddenly being analysed and various breeds were brought into question, inc rottweilers, staffies, akitas and ridgebacks.
Various MPs haven't helped, suggesting that certain breeds should be banned.

However, all this talk has so far been just talk. There have been no serious formal moves to add more breeds onto the DDA. Conversely changes to the DDA which inc scrapping BSL have been under discussion.

That said, even if it isn't an immediate threat it is always a risk. All the more reason to keep opposing BSL and media bull at every opportunity, even if yours isn't the breed concerned.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea why people would be selling them so cheap. They're not easy dogs but with a lot of socialisation can be good dogs. Apparently they were cattle dogs originally not fighting oops. They did guard though got them mixed up with another breed.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> No idea why people would be selling them so cheap. They're not easy dogs but with a lot of socialisation can be good dogs. Apparently they were cattle dogs originally not fighting oops. They did guard though got them mixed up with another breed.


Its an older dog and it reminds me( I don't know if it the photo they using) of a great dane!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They don't look like great danes


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They don't look like great danes
> View attachment 44743
> 
> View attachment 44744


Well obviously its not one of those then!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could have been a cross of some kind


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Does that look like one you showed or more like a dane in the face??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a couple in google images but it was hard to find an uncropped one. Does look a bit like a dane though


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Looks like a couple in google images but it was hard to find an uncropped one. Does look a bit like a dane though


A lab dane cross. Tall and lanky not short and solid if you see what I mean. Ahh well another false advertisement. See them all the time!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> has anyone heard of a Presa Canario???


Presas, Dogos, Filas, Akitas, and other similar breeds, with powerful instincts to guard, not social to strangers, 
and a definite tendency to be TURFY + DOG-AGGRO as well as stranger intolerant, 
*are all breeds that i consistently caution Novice Owners to avoid buying.*

just like LGDs - Livestock-Guardian Dogs - they come with built-in traits that make them problematic in pet-homes.

a trainer that i knew locally had a 2-YO F Pitbull; his recently acquired 10-WO Presa-bitch was already taking food + bones 
from the 2-YO spayed-F, who weighed 50# and was solid muscle + bone. 
the pup only weighed about 12#.

if U **REALLY** want one - 
i;d suggest an adult-rescue with a paper-trail who has lived with a foster, for at least 3-mos; 
they will know the dog, can describe what worries or angers that dog, do they have any dog : dog issues, 
are they RG, predatory to small animals (cats? dogs? kids?), etc. 
that way U have on-going support from breed-rescue, and the dog has a fall-back if the adoption fails.

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Presas, Dogos, Filas, Akitas, and other similar breeds, with powerful instincts to guard, not social to strangers,
> and a definite tendency to be TURFY + DOG-AGGRO as well as stranger intolerant,
> *are all breeds that i consistently caution Novice Owners to avoid buying.*
> 
> ...


No I don't want one!! I was just wondering what it was and why so cheap??


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> No I don't want one!! I was just wondering what it was and why so cheap??


picture a Bullmastiff but more athletic, 120 to 140#- and give the dog serious attitude toward strangers, other dogs, 
and a chip on the shoulder - i here assume that a dog-novice got a pup + reared her / him without the EXTRA 
dog + human socialization these guard-types require.

U are walking up the drive to a friends house, the Presa is lying on the neighbors stoop; the dog gets up, 
gives U a long dead-eye-dick look with a still face, barks ONCE as U cross an invisible threshold, 
and charges, growling - s/he stops about 8 to 10-ft away, and U freeze; the dog continues to growl, with a short bark 
every now + again, and erupts if U move.

can U see that? thats a typical poorly-reared, poorly-kept Presa - 
* no socialization to strangers 
* no fence 
* self-directed 
* owns what they see...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds like a nightmare scenario. That's why they need sensible owners who will put the work in I guess


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> That sounds like a nightmare scenario.
> That's why they need sensible owners who will put the work in I guess


one of our neighbors in a 280-apt complex had one - 
this 125# fawn-bitch scared the *$#@%&!* outta me on more than one occasion, 
her soccer-mom owner (in her early-40s) hadn;t exercised athletically since senior year as a cheerleader; 
she walked this hypervigilant, very threatening dog on a FLEXI, and the * $#@!* dog would charge at me, growling, 
if she saw me after dark - or anybody else, for that matter.

that same dog did an over-5-minute bark-train at a man who was tossing his bagged trash into the complex compactor - 
while the owner explained over the deep threat-barks that she was *protective*. 
(_thats what they do..._ quoth she  )
what THREAT is an empty-handed man in shorts + sandals, in broad daylight?!

being seriously lunged at by a big-dog under minimal physical control is not a fun thing; 
living one building away is nerve-wracking. :frown: i HATED walking home after work, in the dark!!

BTW - when she moved in, the dog was approx 15-MO; she put her dog down before the dog reached 3-YO. 
she claimed it was for inoperable severe hip-dysplasia - which begs the Q, then why was that same dog 
romping off-leash in the tennis court with a Cane-Corso about 10 days before her abrupt death? :huh: 
dogs who cannot WALK without pain do not gambol on a clay-court, body-slamming and jaw-wrestling.

the Cane-Corso outweighed her F by approx 30# and was intact - he was also stranger-aggro, and vanished inexplicably 
within 6-mos after they moved in.  mysteries on enigmas...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just idiotic. I don't think the lgbs etc really belong in the city anyway they can't be happy being that close to other people and having to be on their guard constantly anyway. Poor dogs they don't deserve those kind of owners


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> has anyone heard of a Presa Canario???


Yehh, they have been used as fighting dogs too i belive, and also are used to make formidable gaurd dogs. Wouldnt want to mess with one, i was researching into them, they are also fanstastic family pets and very loyal, just are also very head strong and need experinced handlers...which counts me out !


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

An extinct dog I find fascinating is the fishing dog from Patagonia. It used to dive under water and catch fish, which it would bring back to the surface to its owner. Apparently they were so valued by their tribes that in times of starvation, they would kill and eat elderly women rather than their dogs, as other tribes would. Begs the question that if the dogs were so great at fishing, why were they starving in the first place......

The book 'Dogs' by Desmond Morris has many such interesting extinct breeds.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I wonder if the affenpincher or is it pinsher is on the endangered list?? I used to always want one cos they have cute little faces  and loads of character!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think so but I don't think they're really common. Cuties though


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I know they're gorgeous


----------

